# 3Com 3cR990-TX-97 Etherlink with 3XP Processor don't work



## don_nasco (Nov 19, 2008)

3Com 3cR990-TX-97 Etherlink with 3XP Processor don't work. I have the same
problem like this:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2007-June/035629.html

Can anybody help me?


----------



## don_nasco (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is dmesg:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #12: Sat Nov 22 09:31:23 EET 2008
    root@bsd.traffic.evro.net:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/BSD
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ (1980.20-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x10ff0  Stepping = 0
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 3221159936 (3071 MB)
avail memory = 3155304448 (3009 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <Nvidia AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bfef0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xd2104000-0xd2104fff irq 10 at device 2.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
ehci0: <NVIDIA nForce4 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb000ff irq 5 at device 2.1 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb1: EHCI version 1.0
usb1: companion controller, 4 ports each: usb0
usb1: <NVIDIA nForce4 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb1: USB revision 2.0
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <nVidia nForce CK804 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf000-0xf00f at device 6.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <nVidia nForce CK804 SATA300 controller> port 0x9f0-0x9f7,0xbf0-0xbf3,0x970-0x977,0xb70-0xb73,0xd800-0xd80f mem 0xd2102000-0xd2102fff irq 11 at device 7.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
atapci2: <nVidia nForce CK804 SATA300 controller> port 0x9e0-0x9e7,0xbe0-0xbe3,0x960-0x967,0xb60-0xb63,0xc400-0xc40f mem 0xd2101000-0xd2101fff irq 5 at device 8.0 on pci0
atapci2: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata5: [ITHREAD]
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci5: <network, ethernet> at device 6.0 (no driver attached)
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce4 CK804 MCP9 Networking Adapter> port 0xb000-0xb007 mem 0xd2100000-0xd2100fff irq 11 at device 10.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1111 Gigabit PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseTX-FDX, auto
nfe0: Ethernet address: 00:13:d4:3e:f9:0e
nfe0: [FILTER]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 12.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 13.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 14.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd1000000-0xd100ffff irq 7 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xd1010000-0xd101ffff at device 0.1 on pci1
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
powernow0: <Cool`n'Quiet K8> on cpu0
device_attach: powernow0 attach returned 6
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd3fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/27.20, addr 2> on uhub0
ums0: 8 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1980202406 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad8: 157066MB <HDT722516DLA380 V43OA96A> at ata4-master SATA300
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad8s2 is ntfs/Win2k3x64.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad8s5 is ntfs/WORK.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad8s1a
txp0: <3Com 3cR990-TX-97 Etherlink with 3XP Processor> port 0xa000-0xa07f mem 0xd2000000-0xd203ffff irq 5 at device 6.0 on pci5
txp0: not waiting for boot
device_attach: txp0 attach returned -1
```

uname -a:


```
FreeBSD bsd.traffic.evro.net 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #12: Sat Nov 22 09:31:23 EET 2008     root@bsd.traffic.evro.net:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/BSD  i386
```


----------



## phoenix (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm the one who sent the original message you linked.  There were a bunch of patches tested, but nothing worked.  Last time I tried, just prior to 7.0-RELEASE, txp0(4) still didn't support that specific chipset.  Seems it still doesn't. Someone would need to send Pyun YongHyeon one of these NICs in order for him to get support for it coded up.  We've since put these NICs into Linux systems.


----------



## don_nasco (Nov 24, 2008)

phoenix_rizzen said:
			
		

> I'm the one who sent the original message you linked.  There were a bunch of patches tested, but nothing worked.  Last time I tried, just prior to 7.0-RELEASE, txp0(4) still didn't support that specific chipset.  Seems it still doesn't. Someone would need to send Pyun YongHyeon one of these NICs in order for him to get support for it coded up.  We've since put these NICs into Linux systems.



Hi,
I tested some of these patches and I had no luck with them. I even flashed NIC's firmware - downloaded from 3com website - again no luck. Like you said it, this card works great under linux and it's "dead" under freebsd and openbsd. I didn't test it under netbsd though. Hopefully, this problem will be solved soon.


----------



## don_nasco (Feb 23, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-February/003033.html

I try that patch and it works for me, thank!


----------



## phoenix (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice.  I haven't had a chance to test the patches yet, but it's good to hear that someone has had success with them.  They look like really nice NICs.


----------

